# DIY Tinsley FX transfers..



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

O_O . . . peel and stick effects??? 

It's like a 3D temporary tattoo. . . That is so cool!!!!

It certainly looks easy enough if you have the right stuff, this may be worth trying out!

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

o wow! Thanks for this post! I dunno if Ill ever use gore in my haunt but if the mood strikes me this is the way Id do it! I love this technique!


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's VERY cool!


----------

